# help me identify this wood



## cwalk (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey guys i just picked this wood up tht was piled up in some ones front yard. What does this look like













IMAG1332.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Oct 4, 2013


















IMAG1330.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## cwalk (Oct 4, 2013)

IMAG1331.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Oct 4, 2013


















IMAG1333.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like black cherry from here.




~Martin


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree with Martin, black cherry.


----------



## cwalk (Oct 4, 2013)

Is it usable?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, definitely.




~Martin


----------



## robert gordon (Oct 6, 2013)

cherry


----------

